
Introducing Alexa for Business - polmolea
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/launch-announcing-alexa-for-business-using-amazon-alexas-voice-enabled-devices-for-workplaces/
======
jdonaldson
Someone has to be putting together a first class on-premises voice assistant
system. Centralizing this much sensitive data on Amazon is going to make it
such an irresistible target for LEA and hackers. It's pretty much a guaranteed
leak.

------
jakozaur
Sounds useful, but so scary from privacy point of view.

All of your sounds can be recorded by hacker, even if you decide not to buy
Alexa you still may ended up in staying in hotel with Alexa for Business.

